# 29 yr old male from UK working in Joburg for 7 months and looking for friends!



## AndyDonut1 (May 17, 2010)

Hey,
As the above title suggests really. Have been here over a month now and finding it difficult to meet new people and try and get a social life over here... was wondering if people knew of any clubs or anything really so that i can start to settle in a little bit...
thanks!
Andy


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Best chance is to link up with your work colleagues or join a sports club (assuming you play a sport socially).


----------

